# 600 watt digital ballast with cool tube



## vitocorleone (Jul 29, 2006)

HELLO--

I just received my 600 watt digital ballast with cool tube from bghydro.com and I think they may have left something out.. I ordered this one: http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLHPS06CT&eq= the wiring instructions are here: http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLHPS06CT&eq= -- Now my question is this: is the 'all system cord' something that comes seperate? Is it possible that they forgot to send this or is it a part of the lamp socket?


Thanks alot


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 29, 2006)

Doh.. the wiring diagram is here: http://www.gchydro.com/IMG/LUMATEK.JPG


----------



## Canso (Jul 29, 2006)

I like to use plug ends.
since you need to wire it anyways.
put a female plug on the ballast for the light.
and put a male plug on the light socket
then you can use any length extension cord in-between


----------

